# Writing > Personal Poetry >  The Rabbit

## MiltonSatyr

The Rabbit walks on moss and rocks
its raining mud through broken sticks
the cavern makes arachnids talk
with flames that shadows love to kiss
The Rabbit stumbles into knots
of spiderwebs that line the cave
where butterflies turn into moths
constricting all his limbs like snakes
The Rabbits fading light is lost
as silver shatters porcelain 
a silhouette of rocks and moss 
an endless metamorphosis

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed very much. 3-quatrains with 8-sillybibbles in each line. I like the usage of "porcelain" for a change of pace in L10. Subject and wordplay a plus in my estimation.  :Smile: 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Jerrybaldy

You have a very evocative turn of phrase. Particularly liked the second line but the whole thing was great to read.

----------


## MiltonSatyr

I appreciate your comments  :Smile:  Thank you for reading.

----------


## Pensive

Its amazing!
Especially liked
"The Rabbit’s fading light is lost
as silver shatters porcelain"

----------


## Shadowlight

This is quite a gem. Beautiful imagery of all the correlations of death and transformation. Life in it's constant state of exchange. Definitely one of my favorites written on here.

----------

